# What's the trashiest bike you've made into SS?



## ctaggart (Jul 1, 2009)

My mom gave a ~92 Ross 18 speed to my GF about 2 years ago and it totally sucks balls. It is SOOO heavy and just rides like garbage. I really want to strip it and turn it into a ss. (I'm still expecting it to ride like hot garbage, but it might be more fun!) I told the GF that she can ride my Cannondale F400 since I just about only ride my Nashbar 9er anymore. 

So, I want to see some trashy crappy SS's.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

pics of the 92 Ross?


----------



## ctaggart (Jul 1, 2009)

No pics. It's at the GF's place and she is at VA beach on an internship. I can get pics in bout 2 weeks. It's a men's bike steel frame that's totally old school. Though it is in great condition.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Sounds awesome from the description. I was running a 1984 bike as my roadie and was sweet pertootee.


----------



## brody_frdh (Jan 8, 2008)

threads like this suck w/o pics!!!


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

I beat the garbage truck to this one, my neighbor had pushed it to the curb on trash day


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

trashy indeed, what is it


----------



## ctaggart (Jul 1, 2009)

I know, but I love it. The bars look a mile wide. Is that the original crank? Looks pretty long.


----------



## ctaggart (Jul 1, 2009)

*Update*

Ok so I stopped at my GF's place and picked the bike up. Here's some pics of how it was and after I stripped it. This thing was a true pig. She added the old woman seat...that's gotta go. Notice the way the rear hub slides in. I never did notice that before but will be nice for a ss.

I'll probably throw some vbrakes on it if I can and replace the front crank. If anybody has an old crank laying around I need one and will pay for it. I'm still debating on what gear ratio to run. It's pretty hilly around here. Suggestions? The handlebars are also way too thin. Would like to get a similar pair to the ones pictured above.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

ctaggart said:


> Ok so I stopped at my GF's place and picked the bike up. Here's some pics of how it was and after I stripped it. This thing was a true pig. She added the old woman seat...that's gotta go. Notice the way the rear hub slides in. I never did notice that before but will be nice for a ss.
> 
> I'll probably throw some vbrakes on it if I can and replace the front crank. If anybody has an old crank laying around I need one and will pay for it. I'm still debating on what gear ratio to run. It's pretty hilly around here. Suggestions? The handlebars are also way too thin. Would like to get a similar pair to the ones pictured above.


hes running a trials setup


----------



## island_crab (Apr 7, 2009)

i got one. roadmaster mt climber. free gift before everything was done to it. crankset, bb, freewheel, tires, grips, paint, seat


----------



## ctaggart (Jul 1, 2009)

You only ride down hills? Dang man! 


I took the nuts off of the bb bolts so ixpected the crank arms to come right off. Not so. There a trick to this?


----------



## Rykoh (Mar 26, 2009)

ctaggart said:


> I took the nuts off of the bb bolts so ixpected the crank arms to come right off. Not so. There a trick to this?


Yeah, you need to get a crank puller:

http://www.parktool.com/repair/readhowto.asp?id=103

See this for more info:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=426554


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

island_crab said:


> i got one. roadmaster mt climber. free gift before everything was done to it. crankset, bb, freewheel, tires, grips, paint, seat


that is actually quite nice:thumbsup:


----------



## island_crab (Apr 7, 2009)

ctaggart - if that comment was for me. nope i live in tamp florida. no hills here. i had a smaller front chainring on there at first but i met up with some fixie kids. so i had to show them that big tires can go fast too.

thank you nuck chorris.


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

POS to the max.
Although it did hang tough on some road rides, as well as 2 dirt pedals before it got the boot.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

If the following are for me ...


nuck_chorris said:


> trashy indeed, what is it


Bianchi Nyala, late 80s, not suspension adjusted, comfy long wheelbase, not nearly enough tire clearance, lugged steel.



ctaggart said:


> I know, but I love it. The bars look a mile wide. Is that the original crank? Looks pretty long.


Yes original cranks, I drilled out the chainring rivets, 175mm arms. The bar is a Misfit Fu-bars.


----------



## jl (Feb 23, 2004)

ctaggart said:


> It is SOOO heavy and just rides like garbage.


This is now one of my favorite bikes.It was also heavy--now with new wheels and no gears and smooth riding tires... Nice. The Bristol Beer Cruiser


----------



## REDGT (May 24, 2007)

*This is the trashiest*

This is the trashiest bike I ever converted to SS.
The only parts that I was able to use from origanal bike was the frame and fork. Found this bike in the woods. And took her home.
Currently is out getting powder coated, cant wait till it is done.
Plus I have a bunch of newer parts to put on it.


----------



## derockus (Mar 27, 2009)

This guy freed a shitty GT and turned it into SS for under $2.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=540091


----------



## ctaggart (Jul 1, 2009)

So this is the first bike I've built. I'm a little overwhelmed with what parts use as replacements. I'm replacing the crankset, handlebars and maybe the rear wheel. I really don't want to spend much. The purpose of this bike is to get my GF to class then back home. I think I'll use a shimano alivio crank. Do I need to replace the BB?

I would like some wide bars too. Suggestions? 

Can I find a rear wheel on the super cheap?


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

derockus said:


> This guy freed a shitty GT and turned it into SS for under $2.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=540091


I love it when you talk all technical


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

*1992 Scott Peak*

I got the whole bike for $10, yeah, I am that impulsive. Threw half of the parts on the garbage and went through my bin to make it look and ride decent. After the picture was taken, I stripped everything after realizing how crappy the frame to begin with to convert. Pay me the shipping and the frame is yours. I can deliver it right to your doorstep for free if you are a local. 

P.S. I call a frame crappy when I can't fit a 2.5 tires on it. Just because.


----------



## weather (Jan 12, 2004)

where's terminaut and his huffy?


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

wv_bob said:


> I beat the garbage truck to this one, my neighbor had pushed it to the curb on trash day


That things remarkably cool looking with those bars.


----------



## MCsanandreas (Jan 19, 2008)

i have a Haro,dont know what exactly,but that has cost me nothing to s/s.
bought it for some of the parts on it,sold them and with bits i already had and what was left made a s/s for round town work.
just the job!


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

This one. (actually the only one........).


----------



## ctaggart (Jul 1, 2009)

Well, it's coming along. I got some sky blue paint on it and am waiting for the rest of the parts to show up in the mail.


----------



## REDGT (May 24, 2007)

*Stunning*



ctaggart said:


> Well, it's coming along. I got some sky blue paint on it and am waiting for the rest of the parts to show up in the mail.


WOW!!!
Looks like your build is coming along nicely cant ait to see if completed!


----------



## ctaggart (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks! This is the first bike I've ever built. I ran in to a problem with the rear hub width. It's between 5-10 mm too wide. I had to pull the stays apart to make it fit. The old wheel was a 6 cog and bolt on. I never took into account for the wider hub. So, that's a buzzkill. 

I'm putting cork grips on it, which I am very excited about. I put a pair on my nashbar 9er and love them. Very classy and very comfortable. Only drawback is having to glue them on. The rest of the parts should be delivered tomorrow so I should have it assembled soon. 

It feels good to build a bike rather than going to the store and buying one. Even if the bike is hideous I think the GF will love it because it was made for her.


----------



## REDGT (May 24, 2007)

Yeah had the same problem on the rear spacing to with the pink schwin. But nothing a threaded rod and some nuts didnt fix


----------



## Rufudufus (Apr 27, 2004)

ctaggart said:


> Thanks! This is the first bike I've ever built. I ran in to a problem with the rear hub width. It's between 5-10 mm too wide. I had to pull the stays apart to make it fit. The old wheel was a 6 cog and bolt on. I never took into account for the wider hub. So, that's a buzzkill.
> 
> I'm putting cork grips on it, which I am very excited about. I put a pair on my nashbar 9er and love them. Very classy and very comfortable. Only drawback is having to glue them on. The rest of the parts should be delivered tomorrow so I should have it assembled soon.
> 
> It feels good to build a bike rather than going to the store and buying one. Even if the bike is hideous I think the GF will love it because it was made for her.


 +1 for cork grips! Love them on my commuter. Didn't need glue, I used rubbing alcohol to lube the grips and bars then slid them on. Gave the alcohol a day to evaporate and they've stayed put since.


----------



## ctaggart (Jul 1, 2009)

I tried the allthread trick, and it worked like a charm! My cork grips are just too large to be held on by friction at all. Only thing I'm waiting on now is the crank. I lost the damn nuts that hold the crank arms on so I'll have to find some that fit.


----------



## ctaggart (Jul 1, 2009)

*From rags to riches, it's finished!*

Finally it's done. Here it is, in all it's glory. I put a riser bar on it instead of the curved back cruiser bar. The cruiser bar was way too skinny. Grips will be replaced with cork once the girlfriend decides which handlebars she likes better.

It turned out better than I thought it would and weighs in (on the bathroom scale) at 27 pounds. The bike rides pretty nice though the ride is harsh. I have the tires inflated to 60 lbs for less rolling resistance. I rode it to work tonight for a test run and got some funny looks, probably because of the baby/powder/sky blue. Whatever color you want to call it.




























Pics are from an iPhone. Hopefully get better pics later on.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

ctaggart said:


> Finally it's done. Here it is, in all it's glory. I put a riser bar on it instead of the curved back cruiser bar. The cruiser bar was way too skinny. Grips will be replaced with cork once the girlfriend decides which handlebars she likes better.
> 
> It turned out better than I thought it would and weighs in (on the bathroom scale) at 27 pounds. The bike rides pretty nice though the ride is harsh. I have the tires inflated to 60 lbs for less rolling resistance. I rode it to work tonight for a test run and got some funny looks, probably because of the baby/powder/sky blue. Whatever color you want to call it.
> 
> ...


Rattle can job? looks nice btw


----------



## ctaggart (Jul 1, 2009)

Yeah cheap spray paint. It's bound to get chipped up. But it looks good for now.


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

rattle can can stand up mine is going on three years


----------



## Timo (Jan 13, 2004)

Giant Iguana pulled from a trash bin by a bike shop employee who so wanted SOMETHING to trade for an old fork I wanted get rid of. Fastest SS bike ever made, btw and of course I sold it. 

No photos, because I'm stupid that way.


----------



## hu-man (Jan 13, 2004)

*crappyest bike SS*

Found a beat up dept store steel lugged thing from the 70s by the garbage cans at the local park. Singled it and made it rideable. Rode it once then left it in the same park for any one to take. Gone the next day. Most satisfying Single I ever made. (I.ve done about 7)


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

so long story short i have quite a few bikes but none are least favorites that i trust to be lent out to friends unless im riding next to them while its being borrowed. so i decided to slap parts together i had and make simple, inexspensive loaner bike. heres how it went.

everything i have was out of the trash or leftover from previous builds except for $20 i spent on tape, cables, tubes, and a tire
sorry for the lame cell phone pic


polished the cranks up a bit
before

after




finished product!
now ive got a sweet loaner bike other then my moms mountain bike:face-devil-grin:


----------



## w00t! (Apr 28, 2008)

derockus said:


> This guy freed a shitty GT and turned it into SS for under $2.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=540091


Yeah but he stole it, so zero props for that.


----------



## bryan_d (Mar 16, 2009)

My girlfriend and I keep our "real" bikes at my parents, because the trail is just a mile or less away. But we still wanted to ride something to school and around the neighborhood, so after work we kept our eyes peeled for garage sales with bikes.

This was the first bike we bought for $17 dollars (_Funny side story, when I asked the old woman standing at the driveway the price, I thought she said 70 dollars... then her daughter came out and told me the real price!_). It had no grips, seat, inner tubes, and the drive train was POS to the max. I added the fork, rack, tires, grips, and reflectors, and BMX freewheel. 



















The next bike we found for only $20, and on the most part was in better condition except the paint. It needed new grips, but I also went and put a new fork on it along with other doo-hickies to get it going. I must say I actually like this one a lot!





































In my full health I was able to make it to my class in 15 minutes, but with my broken elbow it takes roughly 45 because the majority of the trip is by rapid transit.

Bryan d


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

schwinn varsity back in 99 or 00. it was my winter commuter/icebike. i also had another one, never photographed, that had 26" coaster brake wheels, 1.9" knobbies and riser bars. it was my off road bomber/bar bike.










photo from my flickr

__
https://flic.kr/p/2429381566


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)




----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

bryan_d said:


> In my full health I was able to make it to my class in 15 minutes, but with my broken elbow it takes roughly 45 because the majority of the trip is by rapid transit.


That chain tensioner is inspired. You're my new hero.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Oh, and here is mine. Not too trashy.


----------



## Frequent_Traveller (Sep 9, 2009)

Not yet transformed, but on the verge. Not trashy, but seriously out-dated. And heavy  .

It's not the most recent picture - the tires, crank, saddle and pedals were upgraded in the meantime...

I'll come back with pictures during and after the process...


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

*90-something Trek 830*

An old bike my dad got a long time ago. It was just sittin around rusting so I stripped it down and SS'ed it for my brother for Christmas. It now gets ridden daily! :thumbsup:

(total cost < $100)

Before: 


After:


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

I like this thread, keep it going. (I'll post something eventually)


----------



## Cujo (Jun 10, 2004)

Sparticus said:


>


Que the circus music.


----------



## tribune (Feb 21, 2006)

jl said:


> This is now one of my favorite bikes.It was also heavy--now with new wheels and no gears and smooth riding tires... Nice. The Bristol Beer Cruiser


I don't think it was the wheels that was making the bike heavy 

PS. I'll take a skinny dip


----------



## Jake_S (Aug 22, 2009)

I haven't converted it yet, but the bike is a 1995 Mongoose Maneuver that I have had since new. I'll post pics when it's finished.

Jake


----------



## Frequent_Traveller (Sep 9, 2009)

*My new SSP*

This is my out-dated heavy steel MTB turned into a very practical SSP. It feels awesome on the street...


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

Frequent_Traveller said:


> This is my out-dated heavy steel MTB turned into a very practical SSP. It feels awesome on the street...


that pic is kinda small


----------



## elrancho66 (May 31, 2007)

*1986ish Magna Mt Tamer*



ctaggart said:


> My mom gave a ~92 Ross 18 speed to my GF about 2 years ago and it totally sucks balls. It is SOOO heavy and just rides like garbage. I really want to strip it and turn it into a ss. (I'm still expecting it to ride like hot garbage, but it might be more fun!) I told the GF that she can ride my Cannondale F400 since I just about only ride my Nashbar 9er anymore.
> 
> So, I want to see some trashy crappy SS's.


 I picked up a sorely neglected 86ish Magna Mt Tamer in the Fall of 87 when I was buying some Oak and Juniper firewood.................it was next to the woodpile and came free with my purchase of a cord of wood. It was beatdown but I repacked the bearings in the hubs, headset and BB and rode it to NAU for the next 2 years,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,best upgrade I installed was the Kool Stop ( I think) "Vans" sneaker brake pads,,,,,,,,,,,,,when the drivetrain died in the Spring of 88 I converted the POS into a SS,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,custom paint soon followed as well as a few other unique details made it easy to find on campus and downtown,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, and it was running strong when I traded it for some adjustable ski poles in 1991. Last time I saw it was about 95 Sorry, no photos:thumbsup:


----------



## ssinglesspeed (Apr 17, 2006)

I guess I need to learn how to post pictures. Anyway, I've got one of those big round tube Hard Rocks that a friend picked up from the dump. I sweated off the extra cable stops, the dropouts, and fabbed some track end drops.. Brazed them in,powder coated it orange, and rode it for a couple years. Real heavy, but a frame you can really abuse. We call it the Dump Bike. Currently not in use.


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

ssinglesspeed said:


> I guess I need to learn how to post pictures. Anyway, I've got one of those big round tube Hard Rocks that a friend picked up from the dump. I sweated off the extra cable stops, the dropouts, and fabbed some track end drops.. Brazed them in,powder coated it orange, and rode it for a couple years. Real heavy, but a frame you can really abuse. We call it the Dump Bike. Currently not in use.


I would love to see that bike. If the picture is on your computer, click the little insert picture icon on the tool bar and just enter it's location. Easiest way is to have it on your desktop. Thanks


----------



## The Diesel (Apr 4, 2008)

Found this in the dumpster one drunken night, it looked like this by the next morning. Didnt drop a penny on this bad boy, anything that went into it i already had. Sold it for $100 on craigslist.

Befor










After


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

LOL... "FS Elite" = hardtail. Is the frame genuine platinum? Way to make $100.

--Sparty


----------



## The Diesel (Apr 4, 2008)

ha ha no but it was a good"run the dog" "go to the bar" bike. But i needed some cash quick and it sold in a couple hours lol. I didnt really wanna sell it. It was a freakin tank though. It weighed alot more than my steel 29er.


----------



## hatake (Jul 16, 2004)

Painted bronz? That thing is hot! GT wants the groove tube back though.


----------



## REDGT (May 24, 2007)

Before powder coating









After powder coating and some new parts. 









Really need to get the camera out and take some proper pics as this one came out really nice.


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

sean salach said:


> schwinn varsity back in 99 or 00. it was my winter commuter/icebike. i also had another one, never photographed, that had 26" coaster brake wheels, 1.9" knobbies and riser bars. it was my off road bomber/bar bike.


+1 on the Schwinn varsity. Here's mine


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

I feel bad posting this bike under the category of "trashy" as it was my first real mountain bike and has carried me many miles, but by mtbr standards, it is bottom barrel. Primary commuter seeing some xc use mostly in the winter. I love this bike


----------



## TheBikeMechanic (Oct 26, 2009)

1982 Leader (Ascent?)

Complete piece of [email protected]@@P.... tweaked the frame to 110mm built up a 48h BMX hub to a 36H Alesa rim (single wall) and broke the right side seatstay while hammering up the university hill on the pavement during the summer!! Rode to the top, and burned it down to the shop by way of the park, hitting a stump and kinking the downtube, bending the toptube and flatting the front tube...... GREAT Ride!!!


----------



## jmadams13 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

My gosh that thing looks like it just rolled off the showroom floor... circa 1992.

--Sparty


----------



## Bighec (Apr 1, 2009)

Not trashy at all...

Sorry...


----------



## Mr.SBC (Dec 18, 2006)

It was trashy to start with, now kind of a nice bike! I fixed it up for one of my friends. Single in the picture, but now its fixed! It was her first fixed gear and she caught on pretty fast


----------



## rageagainst1984 (Nov 24, 2009)

ctaggart said:


> No pics. It's at the GF's place and she is at VA beach on an internship. I can get pics in bout 2 weeks. It's a men's bike steel frame that's totally old school. Though it is in great condition.


Ahhh good ol VA beach gotta love those ABC stores... and the cheap movies on the Naval Base.. those where the days USMC sex was free!


----------



## squareballorange (Jan 31, 2009)

Sparticus that apebike is crazy!


----------

